# Clomid advice



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies

At my last appointment consultant mentioned giving me Clomid as AF was away for a year due to the decapeptyl injections I had.  But when a told him I had LH surge and AF 2 weeks later (week before my appointment) he decided to just leave me to try natuarally for another 6 months.

Now this month I didn't get LH surge (or else I missed it).  Now AF is due on Wednesday and if she doesn't show I will have to phone hospital to see if I can get started on clomid after all.

I know that you have to get scans done when you are on clomid, but can anyone tell me how often/how long you have to get the scans done?  I am just not sure how this would tie in with my work.

Thanks
Boo


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

there'll not be too many, no more than two and they're always done between 7am-9am.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Boo

I didnt have any scans when i was on clomid, even tho i shouldve been.

jillyhen


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

I didnt have scans either, just monthly blood tests.


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for your replies really useful.  Will wait until Monday and isee if AF shows up.  If not I will get on to consultant to get started on clomid.

You never know might do the trick.  Anythings worth a try.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I didnt have a thing was 1st put on it Jan 09 for 6 months and then a review and the double dose for 4..

Dr McManus couldnt understand why i had been put on it for long..


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been ringing my consultant's secretary every lunch time since Thursday and first Dr was off.  Then he was due to back in today, I spoke to secretary at lunch time she was to speak to him and ring me in the afternoon.  Of course I didn't hear anything so will have to phone again tomorrow.  

Why does everything have to take so flippin long.

Don't think the whole baby thing was meant for me.  I just feel like giving up on the whole thing.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

boo i think i had scans because clomid made my lining thin and i usually ended up with too many follies, so it was more like a monitoring thing.

i know how you feel about giving up    its a tough road but a good lot of people get what they want in the end


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Boo

I had emailled Dr McManuc 2 weeks ago still no reply.

Who is your consultant?

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

Jillyhen I am still attending local gynea at Coleraine been going there for over 2 years now.  I haven't been referred to RFC yet.  Its a nightmare when you have to keep chasing them.  Its a month here and a month there next thing you know its 4 years!

My consultant has perscribed Provera to bring on period and then I can get started on clomid.  Hope to get the perscription today.

Emma thanks for your support I read the babies in the airport story and bawled.  Think that was what I needed.

Boo


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Boo

Im from Coleraine 2.. I had been referred to causeway nov 08, seen Dr Nawaz Jan 09 on clomid. I was referred to the rfc after 9 months.. Start demanding hun 

Jillyhen


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey Jillyhen

Small world!  (well small country) I am attending Dr Marshall.  They are useless.  I got my prescription for Provera on Wednesday.  My own Dr and pharmacy couldn't tell me how much I should take or for how long.  I rang Dr Marshall's secretary yesterday and she was to call me back, but no reply.  So now I can't even get started until Monday. 

I hope to try clomid for about 3 months then push to get referred to the royal.

Thanks for your support.

Boo


----------

